# I did it!



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

* hello there,

well i did it and i am very nervous ray: i just sent in my 2 girls's bloodwork to biotracking to find out if they are preggo i really hope that they are because i already have two of my friends on the waiting list and it will be fun to finally start the goatie business :leap: i should have results back sometimes in the next 3 weeks and i do not think that i can wait that long :GAAH: i am a very impatient person  will post again when i get the results back  *


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Good luck! :hi5:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

good luck to you! :girl: :boy: 

I too have to send off some blood in the next few weeks and I am ray: for preggo's too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck......  :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope you get lots of babies from them!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope you get nice + results back! 
Let us know. :greengrin:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

ray: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know the same week I send it -- I have them email me the results or I call on Friday after they receive the blood and they give me the results over the phone.


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Hello Hello i just got back from my vacay and we came back with a full mail box and two girls results :leap: :leap: and it turns out they are both preggo :stars: :stars: :stars: now i know you are sending me all these wishes for twins and triplets bu-ut all i really want is one doe and one buck i want dreamer who is a very very pretty red doe i hope that she has a little red :kidred: and darbie to have :kidblue: because she is a big meaty girl and her record says that she has given birth to great kids that have won multiple shows and plus my friend is looking forr a herdsire  but overall :clap: :clap: im so so happy that my girls are pregnant this is going to be a very fun experiance for me!!! :greengrin: :greengrin:*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh congrats... that is terrific.....congrats........ :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!!  when are your girls due?


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

thank you all  
they are due the end of october


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

my girls udders are growing and stomachs are getting biger by the minute :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

